# Rigid forks too short? Need advice from rigid fork riders



## RockyWA (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey guys-

I have a street/dirt bike that has a really crappy boinger on the front- a Manitou Stance-came with the bike and I am thinking of getting a rigid fork for it-

My suspension fork has 100mm travel and and axel to crown length of like 480mm

Most rigid forks I see are like 400-430mm

What's the solution if I want to put a rigid fork on there? Should I have a high end custom frame maker make a 480mm suspension corrected rigid fork??

Have any of you guys run into this problem? I don't want to get a short rigid fork because it will alter the geometry of my bike a lot. 
Any ideas?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Try the trailblade by DMR. I think it only slightly has a lower a2c height than your stance does.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

You can also run a 29er fork if you want somthing longer....


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Or a Funn Stiffy.


----------



## ---->SWERVE76<---- (Jun 20, 2005)

DMR trailblade a2c is 435mm for the 9mm and 14mm, and the 20mm is 440mm. Or you could get the funn stiffy which is 455 for the "short" one.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

The Funn Stiffy has an a2c of 488mm for the longer one. The 29" Zion is 475mm. The Surly Instigator is suspension corrected for 100mm. The Vicious Cycles Rigid comes in a 470 mm. The On One Inbred comes in a 468mm version.

BTW, what bike do you have? That makes it a lot easier to compare what fork would be right for it.


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

Surly Instigator.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

i use a 20mm dmr trailblade 2 and i love it! its so damn burrly


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i wouldn't worry about it unless the geometry actually bothers you. i run a 65mm lowered Z1 on my giant stp with an A2C height of 430mm and it went from ~69 to ~71 degrees, i think it feels perfect (actually i wouldn't mind a couple more degrees of steepness) i occasionally hit the trails with it too and the only thing i would change for that is maybe putting on my front brake one of these days before trail mobbing...


----------



## RockyWA (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks all-

I have an Azonic frame-- I'm not sure which one- there's no decals on it-it's kind of a beater.

One more question: So when measuring for a rigid fork - say a suspension fork as a2c of 480mm when uncompressed- say when it's a bit compressed- it becomes 450mm, should I measure it to equal that of a suspension fork when uncompressed ? or compressed slightly?

Sorry for all the questions-:madman: I was just baffled when shopping for forks online and I'd see one that says "Suspension Corrected" but it would have a a2c length of 430 or something. I was like "now how can that be suspension corrected at 430 when my suspension fork as a a2c length of 480- that doesn't make any sense?"

By the way one more cool rigid fork option I found- Waltworks Fork
Walt over at Waltworks makes a fork that is the modern day equivalent of what in the late 80s and early 90s was a Fat Chance Yo Eddy fork


----------

